# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Is it worth it to become an Optometrist?

## genzcop

Is it worth it to put all the time, effort, and money into becoming an Optometrist? I'm 22 and I would still need 7 more years to become one. Seven years later I would start off with $80,000 as a rookie and then slowly to $100,000. Is it worth the time and money? Or should I just work and open a store in 7 years? I also want to become a police officer, PAPD makes more than $80,000 in 5 years. Which is what I always wanted to do since little. I'm confused and lost...:hammer:

----------


## FullCircle

Well, there's less chance of being shot as an OD.  So you've got that going for you.

Best thing you could do is write out a list of pros and cons about each and then do what's best for you.  People generally don't become cops or ODs just for the cash, and money isn't everything.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Looking forward to going to work everyday is the best paycheck. If you are a miserable cop, no pay in the world will make you happy. and vice versa

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Well, there's less chance of being shot as an OD. So you've got that going for you.


Not always!


http://www.ecpmag.com/1webmagazine/2007/12dec/content/reinhardt-schwimmer-optician.asp

----------


## Johns

> People generally don't become cops or ODs just for the cash, and money isn't everything.


I couldn't agree more.

Find something you're passionate about, and figure out a way to make money doing that.  It's much easier, and you'll be happier.

----------


## FullCircle

> Not always!
> 
> 
> http://www.ecpmag.com/1webmagazine/2...r-optician.asp


And I contend he wasn't a great OD as he didn't see that one coming!

Bah dum dum.

----------


## 1968

I agree with what many others have posted. It's somewhat shallow to pick a profession based on the income you expect to earn. Instead, you should pick a profession based on how it will impress others.

----------


## genzcop

well, since little i always wanted to become a police officer to make this world a better place to live in. But 10 years down the road i don't want to regret this day not going to continue my education in optometry =\
now i'm just 50/50 very confused and lost...sigh...

----------


## Fezz

Tonight you can practice what its like to be an OD!

Sit in your bedroom with a comfy chair, turn of the lights, and repeat "Is it better in one....or...two?". Now say that for the next eight hours straight, then pull out your medical card and call the customer(dis)service number and *IF* you get a live person, just ask a bunch of questions about your coverage. Hang up and do that again for the next three hours. You should be able to get through about twice. If you still enjoy that experience, well...have at it!

Good luck. I'm still trying to figure out what I want to be when I *grow up*!!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Jubilee

Why don't you write down why you want be a police officer or optometrist?

Seems like you want to help people. You have a sense of altruism. If you write down and really analyze what pulls you in these directions, not only will it help you make a choice, but it can also open your eyes to other opportunities that will help you get that same sense of fufillment.

I considered being an optom, even took the OAT. I also majored in Criminal Justice and considered doing CSI work (love science!!). However, what draws me in is helping people. I want to make this world a better place cause I existed.. 

After doing some soul searching of my own, I decided to forget the MBA I had pursued off and on, and I am now in my second session for a MPH. A masters in public health will help me combine my love of science, and altruism..and I hope to apply what I learn to better vision care services and charities.. 

The ability to combine the features that pulled me in a miriad of directions has given me a new found sense of energy and excitement. 

I used to think in terms of what would earn more.. however, I believe the satisfaction comes from finding your passion...and if you have a passion for it, it shows to all who interact with you and makes you all the more successful.. so in the long term it can build income as well..

----------


## FullCircle

I've got it! How about a little from both worlds? How about Loss Prevention for an optical chain?  And no, I'm not kidding.

----------


## peregrinerose

> Is it worth it to put all the time, effort, and money into becoming an Optometrist? I'm 22 and I would still need 7 more years to become one. Seven years later I would start off with $80,000 as a rookie and then slowly to $100,000. Is it worth the time and money? Or should I just work and open a store in 7 years? I also want to become a police officer, PAPD makes more than $80,000 in 5 years. Which is what I always wanted to do since little. I'm confused and lost...:hammer:


 
What do you really want to do, leave the money out of it.  And factor in the debt too.  I had $126,000 debt when I got out of grad school, and that was grad school only, I had all scholarships for undergrad.  Took me 7 years to pay that off.  I have been in private practice for 7 years, almost 8 now, and make about $70,000/year.  I could probably make more if I wanted to, but chose to work for other docs instead of opening my own practice so that I could have a lot of freedom in my schedule, vacations, and hobbies.  It works for me, I'm perfectly happy sacrificing pay for freedom, though looking back, I should have followed my heart and become a veterinarian, it's what I truly love.

My side job is as a skydiving instructor though, and optometry affords me the freedom to take off a week at a time to go to skydiving boogies, take skydiving courses, etc.  Plus I tend to plan my continuing ed to be in places that I know have great dropzones, so I can take a side trip one day  :Rolleyes:

----------


## tcmod

NO!

It is not worth it.  I have been doing it for 12 years.  I like it enough.  Actually like it quite a bit.  But, I would not recommend the field to anyone.  There is so much to be unhappy about in optometry.  MDs hating ODs.  ODs hating eachother simply based on where they practice.  Opticians thinking they should have the right to refract ;);) and ODs thinking they know the proper way to construct a decent pair of glasses.

Reimbursements are low and getting worse.  the field is flooded with new graduates and more to come by the time you would be finished.

Patients in general are getting more and more difficult to deal with.  Very demanding and couldn't care less about the time and effort you spent getting to your current position.

As a practitioner I find it a constant battle to keep the profession exciting and rewarding.  So far so good.  If you want a field that is in a bit of turmoil than this is the one for you.

If you want a medical career, there are better avenues.  Sometimes I wish the coin had landed on dentistry rather than optometry, but it is what it is.

Good luck!

----------


## Fezz

> NO!
> 
> It is not worth it.  I have been doing it for 12 years.  I like it enough.  Actually like it quite a bit.  But, I would not recommend the field to anyone.  There is so much to be unhappy about in optometry.  MDs hating ODs.  ODs hating eachother simply based on where they practice.  Opticians thinking they should have the right to refract ;);) and ODs thinking they know the proper way to construct a decent pair of glasses.
> 
> Reimbursements are low and getting worse.  the field is flooded with new graduates and more to come by the time you would be finished.
> 
> Patients in general are getting more and more difficult to deal with.  Very demanding and couldn't care less about the time and effort you spent getting to your current position.
> 
> As a practitioner I find it a constant battle to keep the profession exciting and rewarding.  So far so good.  If you want a field that is in a bit of turmoil than this is the one for you.
> ...



:cheers:

----------


## genzcop

yeah, i kinda need some real advice that brings me back to reality. i keep thinking optometrists make well over 100,000 guarantee and there's not as much problems dealing with patients then opticians do. thanks guys

----------


## tcmod

> yeah, i kinda need some real advice that brings me back to reality. i keep thinking optometrists make well over 100,000 guarantee and there's not as much problems dealing with patients then opticians do. thanks guys


 
there are times you could pay me 100,000 a DAY and i would still slap your face!  skip it.  find something fun and exciting.  Cop?  hell yeah.  being a detective sounds really cool.  at least it does when I watch "the wire" or "the shield".  you will never see a show called "the optometrist"  that is your only guarantee from optometry

----------


## Johns

> NO!
> 
> It is not worth it. I have been doing it for 12 years. I like it enough. Actually like it quite a bit. But, I would not recommend the field to anyone. There is so much to be unhappy about in optometry. MDs hating ODs. ODs hating eachother simply based on where they practice. Opticians thinking they should have the right to refract ;);) and ODs thinking they know the proper way to construct a decent pair of glasses.
> 
> Reimbursements are low and getting worse. the field is flooded with new graduates and more to come by the time you would be finished.
> 
> Patients in general are getting more and more difficult to deal with. Very demanding and couldn't care less about the time and effort you spent getting to your current position.
> 
> As a practitioner I find it a constant battle to keep the profession exciting and rewarding. So far so good. If you want a field that is in a bit of turmoil than this is the one for you.
> ...


Wow!

Now that's the real deal!

Great post!  (It would've been just as good had you been outrageously happy, but either way, the honesty is refreshing!)

----------


## HarryChiling

> I've got it! How about a little from both worlds? How about Loss Prevention for an optical chain? And no, I'm not kidding.


That reminds me of Liz Martinez http://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9176 wrote a book about loss prevention in the optical field. That's putting two and two together.

Hey tcmod, your alright to me.  It's nice to see someone that's a bit more honest.  I am afraid it is the same for being an optician when it comes to dealing with these same folks and the amount of disregard for the profession.  I don't think anyone's got a profession without some sort of issues.  A show called "The Optometrist"  I can see it now, "1 or 2". ;)

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> NO!
> 
> It is not worth it.  I have been doing it for 12 years.  I like it enough.  Actually like it quite a bit.  But, I would not recommend the field to anyone.  There is so much to be unhappy about in optometry.  MDs hating ODs.  ODs hating eachother simply based on where they practice.  Opticians thinking they should have the right to refract ;);) and ODs thinking they know the proper way to construct a decent pair of glasses.
> 
> Reimbursements are low and getting worse.  the field is flooded with new graduates and more to come by the time you would be finished.
> 
> Patients in general are getting more and more difficult to deal with.  Very demanding and couldn't care less about the time and effort you spent getting to your current position.
> 
> As a practitioner I find it a constant battle to keep the profession exciting and rewarding.  So far so good.  If you want a field that is in a bit of turmoil than this is the one for you.
> ...


I wish we could get some of that flooding and overcrowding of ODs here. We've been trying to find another OD for years! :cry:

----------


## HarryChiling

> I wish we could get some of that flooding and overcrowding of ODs here. We've been trying to find another OD for years!


The problem is that all of them want to work in the big cities with glamorous jobs that pay 3 figures.  The oversupply is happening in the cities not in the suburbs.

----------


## Stonegoat

I saw go for optometry if that is what you want to do.  I love my profession. I work in rural Canada so *under-supply* is more the issue.  I realize that the situation in the US is different with many more grads and a ****ed-up insurance situation.  If you practice in Canada, you will make plenty of $$ - easily six figures.  I think part of the problem with many people is they have "the grass is greener over there" syndrome.  Being a cop may be great, but it would not be much like TV in most areas I'm sure.  Follow your heart.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> I wish we could get some of that flooding and overcrowding of ODs here. We've been trying to find another OD for years!


I've been looking for a year.  Tcmod?  I can pay!


Cheap plug! Sorry.

----------


## tcmod

> I've been looking for a year. Tcmod? I can pay!
> 
> 
> Cheap plug! Sorry.


HA!!  I think we would work well together.  I know my limitations and respect experience.  Looking forward to having a good optician to  partner with.

----------


## NC-OD

> Is it worth it to put all the time, effort, and money into becoming an Optometrist? I'm 22 and I would still need 7 more years to become one. Seven years later I would start off with $80,000 as a rookie and then slowly to $100,000. Is it worth the time and money? Or should I just work and open a store in 7 years? I also want to become a police officer, PAPD makes more than $80,000 in 5 years. Which is what I always wanted to do since little. I'm confused and lost...:hammer:


OD or cop? That's quite a range. I've been an OD for 8 years and was an Military Police/security type in my younger days. My brother is a local cop. Your a young man with plenty of time on your hands. Optometry is a challenging field (all the O's are) with big corps pushing hard in every direction. Private practice is getting very tough (but still profitable if your business-smart). An even bigger chuck of ODs in the future will be working next to the tires and electronics. :(

If you decide to go the OD route, go to the cheapest schools you can find. I mean community college for the first 2 years. Then a state college and then a state OD school if possible. Move there to declare residency if need be. It's quite possible to come out with only $50,000 in school loans if you plan well.  You should easily make $130,000/yr after a few years out.

Hey, either way you'll be 30 years old in 8 years, right? I say go for it. You can always go from OD to cop but not the other way around.

Good luck on whatever you do. Optometry is a nice paying job. Routine mostly. Dealing with nuts sometimes. But every job deals with the loonies, I suppose. :)

----------


## orangezero

Anything medical (or related to medical) is going to be on shaky ground the next few years, who knows what will happen.  Socialized medicine?

There are more than enough ways to make more money, get better benefits, better vacation, etc.

In terms of cost/reward, its a toss-up.  Many optometrists plan very poorly and put themselves in stupid situations after spending a ton of money on schooling.

Don't read flawed surveys from the AOA or any organization out to sell you an education or a career.  Dept of Labor has much more realistic statistics.  Those who made money in optometry benefited from a totally different market with vastly different market forces than those graduating now.

The future of optometry is probably toward more income from examinations, and routine exams are kept low due to uncontrollable market forces.  Traditional revenue streams are drying up.

Look at VSP and eyemed and see how they are partnering with medical plans to essentially steal money from our practices.  It is only going to get worse.  National ERISA laws allow discrimination against ODs by preventing them from joining provider panels and getting paid for what we went in to debt to learn how to do.  However, optometrists can not band together against vision plans or medical panels since that is considered anti-trust.  Our own organizations are virtually helpless in these matters.

If you don't comprehend all these issues you'd be silly not to understand them before spending 8 years in study.

Still, if you are a great people person, great businessman, and enjoy what you do you can be successful in anything.

----------


## chip anderson

God to school three years longer and become and ophthalmologist, money is at least 10 times better.  Now working hours seem to be less than 3.5 days a week.  Long vacations.  Lots of benfits.

----------


## bhess25

either way your helping people..although being an OD you will HELP more people a day than you would being a cop..think about it:

a cop arrests someone..they go to jail..they get out..do it again..go back to jail.

an OD sees a patient that cant see or has any sort of eye disease (that either he can help with meds or recomend for surgery (or just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesnt get any worse))...he gives the patient an Rx..they get glasses...1 year later they cant see...patient comes back to do it all over again.

now you could be the OD that helps all of the criminals see better while knocking over a quikie mart..and provide exams to the cops so they can see them do it!!

----------


## snowmonster

> If you decide to go the OD route, go to the cheapest schools you can find. I mean community college for the first 2 years. Then a state college and then a state OD school if possible. Move there to declare residency if need be. It's quite possible to come out with only $50,000 in school loans if you plan well. You should easily make $130,000/yr after a few years out.
> 
> Hey, either way you'll be 30 years old in 8 years, right? I say go for it. You can always go from OD to cop but not the other way around.
> 
> Good luck on whatever you do. Optometry is a nice paying job. Routine mostly. Dealing with nuts sometimes. But every job deals with the loonies, I suppose. :)


Great post NC-OD!  You don't need to go to Harvard to get a good education, you just need to make the most of where you go.  But it's not just about money.

I've been an OD since '98 and love my job.  But I'm not your average OD.  I enjoy doing lab work (even though I have a lab guy that can do it all), I enjoy problem solving, I enjoy meeting patients and talking with them.  I don't just walk into the room and do a quick "better 1 or 2" routine.  I enjoy the medical side of things as well as helping people see better.  My office is about 25% medical and 75% other (routine stuff, glasses, contacts).  This career is what you make of it.  I enjoy running my own business, and that's all just common sense.

My wife (graduated with me in '98) and I have grown our office dramatically since we bought it in 2003 and we now employ 4 other outstanding people and treat them right - they like their jobs and care about the people we help.  That's something you can feel proud of.

And no - I don't live in a magical fairyland.  ;)

----------


## LandLord

I agree money's not everything, but it is something.  Consider what else you want to do in life aside from your job.  Being a cop means long shifts, days, nights, weekends and holidays.  Being an OD can mean working 4 days a week, which leaves you time to do other things.

----------


## snowmonster

I can't believe I forgot to mention this...

My Dad was a police office and later a detective in the Seattle area.  He gave me one piece of career advice:  "Don't be a cop."

----------


## 1968

> The problem is that all of them want to work in the big cities with glamorous jobs that pay 3 figures.


What kind of glamorous job pays three figures? Dumpster diving aluminum can recycler?

----------


## eyeugrad

> God to school three years longer and become and ophthalmologist, money is at least 10 times better.  Now working hours seem to be less than 3.5 days a week.  Long vacations.  Lots of benfits.


First of all Chip you need to learn the facts and return to spelling 101. Ophthalmologists do no make 10 times more money than OD's. It is more in the neighborhood of twice but I suppose math is also a challenge for you as well.

----------


## optical24/7

> First of all Chip you need to learn the facts* and return to spelling 101*. Ophthalmologists *do no make* 10 times more money than OD's. It is more in the neighborhood of twice but I suppose math is also a challenge for you as well.


Great 1st post doc. You dredge up a two year old thread to tell a poster (that is no longer here), *he* needs to learn to spell...:shiner:


Welcome to Optiboard!



:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Johns

> First of all Chip you need to learn the facts and return to spelling 101. Ophthalmologists do no make 10 times more money than OD's. It is more in the neighborhood of twice but I suppose math is also a challenge for you as well.


Hey Docter!  Welkome to Optybored!  We're all perfashionals here, so don't hold back!

----------


## jefe

Since we're bringing back old threads, I thought I'd mention an article published in the Boston Globe a couple of years ago.  It was about how over two hundred people in the Mass. state government make more than the Governor -- most are state police officers and some of them make over $200k/year.

----------


## hcjilson

> First of all Chip you need to learn the facts and return to spelling 101. Ophthalmologists do no make 10 times more money than OD's. It is more in the neighborhood of twice but I suppose math is also a challenge for you as well.


First of all, eyeugrad, you should learn to read the date of the post to which you are responding. Secondly, it wouldn't hurt to cut back from the arrogance you have shown with your first post. Thirdly, your figures are way off. Can you quote an authority for your numbers?

----------


## eyeugrad

If it is inappropriate to respond to an old post, why is it on the board? No arrogance intended but the credibility of a posting is dependent on the stated information. My figures are not way off (as were Chip's) and  there are several reliable sources for physician salaries by specialty and optometric salaries. The actual difference in median income is about 2.5 times (I said in the neighborhood of  2 times).

----------


## Speed

They are higher on the food chain than opticians.  Nobody can do anything without those little pieces of paper with numbers on them.  They have a better lobby, so it will likely be that way for a long, long time.

----------


## FVCCHRIS

oops

----------


## Judy Canty

> If it is inappropriate to respond to an old post, why is it on the board? No arrogance intended but the credibility of a posting is dependent on the stated information. My figures are not way off (as were Chip's) and there are several reliable sources for physician salaries by specialty and optometric salaries. The actual difference in median income is about 2.5 times (I said in the neighborhood of 2 times).


The old post is there because we don't delete them.  When the discussion grows old or hostile, it just seems to die a quiet death.  Resurrecting it will not accomplish anything other than re-visiting old prejudices and antiquated opinions.

*LET IT GO!

*

----------


## walleye

An idea you might consider. Ask an optometrist to visit his/her office for a whole day. Then ask a police dept. to visit a patrolman's/woman' beat for a day. Maybe that would decide for you. Do it a few times and then decide. I have been in practice 37 years and agree with a post earlier that you will be helping alot more people alot quicker being an optometrist. There is more scientific decision making being an optometrist.  I think policemen have more down time but it is definitely more exciting. Try shadowing both professions for a day or two and then decide. Walter

----------


## rbaker

I hate to bring this into the discussion but first and formost, do you have the necessary education or mental abilities to enter the occupational field of your choice? 

Please also do consider the employment outlook when deciding on a course of study. While it is a blessing to love your work it will soon become apparent to you that perhaps there are not too many job openings in the field of "The Effects or Morovian Architecture on Papago Indian Dwellings." 

Remember, you will most likely have future financial obligations that must be met and you probably will not be too happy with the wages you make at IHOP.

----------


## elaneo

> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> Find something you're passionate about, and figure out a way to make money doing that. It's much easier, and you'll be happier.


+1

If I disliked my job so much and I tried everything to try and make it better, but did not work.  I would not stay even if you paid me a 6 figure salary.

The stress you endure > The money you make

Find something you enjoy...then do it...or work up to it.

----------


## sharpstick777

I think Optometry is a great career, but I would not recommend it to anyone who is torn between being a cop or an Optometrist.  Optometry is a career where you have to WANT to be one.  If you have to ask that question, you don't belong in Optometry IMO.

I have worked for OD's who worked 2-3 days a week and still pulled down $160 K a year.  I have also worked for OD's who were making only $60K but putting in 10 hour days 6 days a week.  You need business skills to be sucessful as an Optometrist unless you go to work for someone else your entire career.  Not many of those people are happy for very long (even the poster above was happy with his vacations, but not being an optometrist).

----------


## docante

> Is it worth it to put all the time, effort, and money into becoming an Optometrist? I'm 22 and I would still need 7 more years to become one. Seven years later I would start off with $80,000 as a rookie and then slowly to $100,000. Is it worth the time and money? Or should I just work and open a store in 7 years? I also want to become a police officer, PAPD makes more than $80,000 in 5 years. Which is what I always wanted to do since little. I'm confused and lost...:hammer:


Forget optometry
It is a dying profession and OD's are not needed that much anymore
Plus ,at least in California, there are NO JOBS.

----------


## fjpod

> Forget optometry
> It is a dying profession and OD's are not needed that much anymore
> Plus ,at least in California, there are NO JOBS.


 You're funny.

----------


## eyeoneder

ha

----------


## willowracer

For all the ups and downs of being an optometrist, I am very much happy with the decision that I made.  It has been a very rewarding journey for the last ten years.  My best recommendation is to do a lot of volunteering and researching before you go for it.  I used to take care a lot of fourth year optometry students and some of them sure  made a bad mistake in deciding to become an optometrist.  Don't make your decision base on money and status alone.  There are plenty of ways to make more money than an optometrist.  Like any health care profession, you really have to care about your patient to have a good and rewarding career.  Two years ago,  I moved to a new location and I still have patients(from the previous office) relentlessly tracked me down to see me.  I didn't think that people would drive ~160 miles(Southern Cal traffic) round trip to see their optometrist so I didn't send any letters to any of my patients when I left my old office.  I didn't know how much I would missed my previous patients that I have managed for eight years and I am extremely happy see some of them still showing up at my door.  You are about to invest a lot of time and money into a lifelong career, don't rush on your decision.   Good luck!

----------

